# "POWERHOUSE" & "MADNESS" open registration



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

3815 copies later - 545 anglers will be receiving annual newsletter/info for all 07' FBFP events this week. 

In case you were overlooked, info is available online at this time, as well as PRINTABLE registration forms that can be mailed without additional fees associated with the online service. 


Each event capped at 100 teams! I'm kinda intrigued to see how this goes initially...I was a little overwhelmed last year after the mailings went out 

I also updated the 07' schedules page with other NE Ohio events:
http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

Enjoy~

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NEW WEBSITES FOR EACH EVENT!!! $1000 BONUS $$$ for Ranger Owners!!!12/7/06 RELEASE...

http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html

http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html


13 teams are paid for both events that feature a capped 100 team field!!!
87 to go...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> 3815 copies later - 545 anglers will be receiving annual newsletter/info for all 07' FBFP events this week.


Not lookin forward to this! Have over 600 to mail. Not done deer huntin yet. Glad you're so ambitious  Prolly after next week I'll get going and start my mailing. Folks better not wait for your 2 big events cause I remember last years RUSH! Good Luck!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Lookn' forward to the Lakes info Louis!!!! Deer!!??? Its still fishn season!!!

Almost full for the first flights for both events- the post Christmas rush will soon begin!!!!

Always check things out on the updated roster:
http://www.dobass.com/2004rosterupdate.html

More info for the events here:

http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html

Keep in mind these are OPEN events- no commitments beyond the event.

Last years Madness drew people from many of the surronding states!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Nip I'll actually be able to fish those this year, Watch Out! LOL. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AWESOME bassboy- I think your pops is already in, just got it!!! Kick his tail!!!

JUST ANNOUNCED:

NON-MANDATORY PRE-SEASON MEETING FOR THESE TWO EVENTS (& ALL DOBASS EVENTS)

*RODMAKERS SHOP SAT. FEB. 17 AT 1:00PM*

There is much important info, and responsibility lays upon the angler to have it figured out PRIOR to the events. This is a great route to answer all the questions and provide flow to all our events.

Hope to see all there- pass the word!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One flight a month! Thats over 2 entries a day- FASTER than last year when we filled by early Feb!!!

http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html
Just TWO spots left in second flight!!!

http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html
Second flight is FILLED!!!

Online stats reflect about 70 "lurkers" daily on just the roster update:
http://www.dobass.com/2004rosterupdate.html

Those are the online credit payers waitn' for these final flights!!! Last 20 spots will go in a day!!!

Register before the PRESEASON MEETING @ Rodmakers Shop 2/[email protected]:00pm!
http://www.dobass.com/RODMAKERSSHOP/strongsvilleOHIO.html

Get 'em!
Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*2/23/06 7:13P*

As my phone has started to blowup... thought I'd be a smartarse with the timeline of entries for these events 

*22 spots remain for Mosquito Madness*

*35 remain for Portage Powerhouse*

Online credit card payments are accepted and will most likely fill confused: ) fields once they both enter the final 20 (last flight).

Payment period by mail #1 ends 2/28/07 for both events. Beginning 3/1 entry fees increase to $280 until payperiod #2 ends 3/31. 

Entries are not accepted by personal delivery to directors home- only postmarked mail. Careful here, daddy just got a new [email protected] [email protected] 

Bass fishermen are hard to distinguish from Intensive Probationers that my real life is involved with (especially when you sneak around my house in the dark trying to leave entires at the door!) 

All links are located within this thread...

Spring is definately near:C 

Get'em-
Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*2/24/07 Mail call: 3:07P*

*FINAL FLIGHT FOR MADNESS 17 TEAMS UNTIL FULL*

*33 SPOTS REMAIN FOR POWERHOUSE*

All online credit features remain ACTIVE at this very moment.

Upon nearing the full field of Madness the pay by credit card feature for this event will be disabled as to avoid overlapping payments. Capped fields present this unique scenerio and the only way it can be done.

First come first served.

Many thanks to all the anglers making our events what they are.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

